# Where to Buy Litter?!?! Ontario, Canada



## J.Bosley (Apr 21, 2013)

HELP!
I am trying to find an inexpensive litter for my rabbits to buy, in Ontario Canada. I am in Hamilton to be exact, but am willing to travel a bit! Any suggestions from my fellow Canadians? 

Right now my Holland Lop is on Yesterdays News, but I find it doesn't help at ALL for the odor and I go through a lot... 

My Lionhead is on Yesterdays News with a layer of Critter Litter on top. The Critter Litter is AMAZING for odor control, but is expensive...ugh!

My goal is to find something cheaper than Yesterdays News and use the Critter Litter on top for odor control, if needed.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 21, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> HELP!
> I am trying to find an inexpensive litter for my rabbits to buy, in Ontario Canada. I am in Hamilton to be exact, but am willing to travel a bit! Any suggestions from my fellow Canadians?
> 
> Right now my Holland Lop is on Yesterdays News, but I find it doesn't help at ALL for the odor and I go through a lot...
> ...


--oh,dear here we go.--I use grasses.ie.timothy,orchard--this allows for their convenience/safe and its economical...--that given what NOT to use are cedar,pine,-(scented woods)-also included is clay alias kitty liter/they all kill--please heed this warning ,--sincerely james waller :hugsquish::hearts


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 21, 2013)

I've heard to use wood pellets, anywhere I could get this (during this type of season) in Ontario?


----------



## mochajoe (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you have a grain/feed store around your area? Horse stall pellets is what I use (like wood pellets) it is very economical...works well for the odor...and can usually be purchased anywhere grain is sold. Good luck!!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 21, 2013)

You can try a hardware store for the wood pellets, they sell them as wood stove pellets and might have some right now. Canadian Tire seems to carry them more year round, but might have limited stock so check online before going out. They might be able to order you some as well. Other hardware stores might have them as well, but they tend to be a more seasonal item. 
Stores that sell fire places and BBQ supplies tend to have them as well. These places tend to be a bit more expensive, but are not too bad for price. 

Farm or feed stores also sell the pellets. Some might have stove pellets, but they should have horse stall bedding as well. Both are pretty much the same, so if there is a better price for one it should work just as well.

I pay about $5-7 for a 40 pound bag depending on where I have to get it. Even with like 8-10 rabbits (fosters included), a bag can still last a couple months.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 22, 2013)

You guys are great!

I called Home Depot, Walmart and Lowes with no luck. Went to TSC (Horsey type store) also with no luck, but I didn't try asking/looking for Horse Stall Pellets! So I will definitely try that again. And I guess it's off to Canadian Tire today or tomorrow!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2013)

Walmart--PetsPick kiln dried pine. Been using it for a decade. The kiln drying gets rid of the phenols in the pine and it's pretty good with odor removal too.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 22, 2013)

J.Bosley, does TSC = Tractor Supply Company? If so, they carry the wood fuel pellets.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 22, 2013)

These are the ones I get at Canadian Tire. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...8P/Firemaster+Soft+Wood+Pellet.jsp?locale=en/ You can look up your local store to see if they are instock there.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 22, 2013)

KeltonB said:


> J.Bosley, does TSC = Tractor Supply Company? If so, they carry the wood fuel pellets.



Sure is! But when I went in they said it was out of season.... hwell:


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 22, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> These are the ones I get at Canadian Tire. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...8P/Firemaster+Soft+Wood+Pellet.jsp?locale=en/ You can look up your local store to see if they are instock there.



Those were the ones I saw online! Definitely calling, or popping in tomorrow. Canadian Tire is VERY close to me. So hopefully I can find it there! I am in need of litter and really don't want to spend 17$ if I don't have to haha


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...42776P/Hardwood+Pellets,+40+lb..jsp?locale=en

These were the ONLY wood pellets I could find...anywhere....seriously...ugh! Are they okay? On the reviews someone said he uses them successfully for cat litter. So will these be okay for my bunnies?!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are fine. Hardwood=not pine, so it doesn't have to be "kiln dried." softwood=pine. Most pine sawdust pellets are kiln dried already though.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait to try it, and to not be spending a fortune on rabbit litter haha. This site is so awesome! Love all the little tricks and tips from everyone


----------



## degrassi (Apr 24, 2013)

I use those Canadian tire pellets or I also get some at Home depot. Cheaper then anything you can get at the pet store.


----------



## ladysown (Apr 25, 2013)

go to TSC and pick up some horse stall bedding or wood stove pellets they will do the job just fine. 

OR go to a pet store and pick up the compressed pellet cat litter (looks like yesterday's news).

And quite frankly pine shavings work just fine in a litter box. You can use carpetting on the base of a plastic bottomed cage to help prevent splay leg and just to keep the pine shavings in the litter box. Seriously folks.... the rabbit will be FINE with a wee bit of shavings in the litterbox.


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

You could use kiln dried pine shavings or aspen shavings with a thick layer of straw on top.:wave: That's what I want to use. A straw bale costs about $1-$2 around here. and the shavings cost(big bagged bale from walmart or tractor supply co.) $10-$14.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

So far the hardwood pellets seem to be working! Just transitioning both bunnies onto it  Can't beat the price! Even if I have to change the litter every day... with the Yesterdays News I was changing it about every other day anyways. And it is 3 times the cost, for half the amount! Jeeze. Wish I joined this forum sooner haha Murphy has been on Yesterdays News for his WHOLE life!


----------



## BriarBun (Apr 25, 2013)

Any TSC store I have been in has the horse stall pine pellets. You can get a big bag for around $7. :biggrin2: Just look in the animal feed section, I think the brand name is "McFeeters." The same bag in the petstore marketed as cat litter is over $20.


----------

